# Any 58cm (XL) Addicts left?



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone seen a 58cm XL Addict for sale. Anywhere? Seems they're all spoken for....


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

th shop i work at has a R2 58cm


----------



## tempefiremike (Apr 20, 2008)

*58 cm addict*

just sent you a PM. i have a 58 addict along with a xl plasma i am selling. let me know if you want used.


----------

